# HSQLDB, wie mache ich das mit hsqldb.cache_scale?



## Tominator (29. Jan 2006)

Hallo!
Ich hab jetzt die HSQLDB eigesetz, doch sobal ich meiner Tabelle 1000000 werte zuweise, wird die Abfrage extremst langsam... das darf auf keinen fall passieren!!!!
Was kann ich da machen?
Ich hab gelesen, dass das bei hsql immer so ist und es keine lösung gibt...
Gibt es eine Datenbank, die ähnlich leicht zu implementieren ist, aber leistungsvoller ist?!

ToMiNaToR


----------



## Roar (29. Jan 2006)

schau mal hier :arrow: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=23403&highlight=hsqldb :?:


----------



## Tominator (29. Jan 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schau mal hier :arrow: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=23403&highlight=hsqldb :?:


wenn ich das jetzt richtig gerafft habe kann ich das mit Commit() beheben, aber leider bin ich komplett neu auf gebiet Java und Datenbanken... wie kann ich genau die Commit() methode anwenden?

zu "LIMIT": da hol ich immer nur insgesamt 10 mal in einer folge dinge mit dem LIMIT 1 raus... also daran liegts sicher nicht....

ToMiNaToR


----------



## Roar (29. Jan 2006)

also in dem trhead steht soviel drin wie: benutze eine CACHED table und immer brav commit()en. lies auch mal die doku dazu.


----------



## Tominator (29. Jan 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also in dem trhead steht soviel drin wie: benutze eine CACHED table und immer brav commit()en. lies auch mal die doku dazu.


Sorry die nachfrage....
http://www.hsqldb.org/doc/guide/ch09.html#commit-section
da stehts ja schön... also ist das wohl ein SQL-Befehl, aber was ist [work]????

ToMiNaToR


----------



## Roar (29. Jan 2006)

hm, das is wohl nur relevant wenn du auch nachher ein rollback work machst. du kannst es aber genausogut weglassen.


----------



## Tominator (29. Jan 2006)

Also soll ich jetzt einfach nach dem eintragen aller daten COMMIT ausführen?

Das geht aber dann auch nicht schneller!?

ToMiNaToR


----------



## Roar (29. Jan 2006)

neim, immer zwischendurch mal, steht doch im andren thread.

wichtiger als die commits() ist, ob deine tabelle cached oder in-memory ist ?


----------



## Tominator (29. Jan 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wichtiger als die commits() ist, ob deine tabelle cached oder in-memory ist ?



Was ist was, und wie kann ichs ändern?

ToMiNaToR


----------



## Roar (29. Jan 2006)

dat steht doch auch in dem anderne thread -> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=138603#138603


----------



## Tominator (29. Jan 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dat steht doch auch in dem anderne thread -> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=138603#138603


oha sorry... sollte vielleicht mal das zitat lesen 

DANKE!!! ich teste es jetzt gleich mal aus 

ToMiNaToR


----------



## Tominator (30. Jan 2006)

hmmm... bekomm irgendwie das mit der einschränkung nicht hin...
Wie soll ich
hsqldb.cache_scale 
aufrufen (bin neu in java)

ToMiNaToR


----------



## Roar (30. Jan 2006)

das kommt in die db properties datei :?


----------



## Tominator (30. Jan 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das kommt in die db properties datei :?



Hab es mittlerweile herausgefunden... ist ja ein SQL-BEFEHL....
Allerdings filft es nichts....
SET PROPERTY "hsqldb.cache_scale" 100

So führe ich es aus... und danach erstelle ich ne CACHED table...
die SELECT-Abfrage wird aber nicht schneller....

ToMiNaToR


----------

